# Florida Knitters



## Florida Gal

I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


----------



## catchaser

Where are you? I'm in Wildwood (exit 1 of the FL turnpike) Peg.


----------



## wickedfun

Hi guys! I am way up North in Tallahassee.


----------



## catchaser

Do you ever go to the Havana bead show?


----------



## wickedfun

Not yet...have not done much beading since I began knitting.


----------



## Florida Gal

catchaser said:


> Where are you? I'm in Wildwood (exit 1 of the FL turnpike) Peg.


Jacksonville. We are pretty close, right?
You have been added to my list.


----------



## Florida Gal

wickedfun said:


> Hi guys! I am way up North in Tallahassee.


You have been added to my list. Thanks


----------



## Ciyona

Hi again FloridaGal, I am in Keystone Heights. Depending on where you live I am within an hour to hour and a half from you. I often go to Jo Anns for supplies and haven't made it to the yarn stores across the river. I also go to Gainesville to a lys there on occassion. Well nice to meet you.


----------



## Florida Gal

Ciyona said:


> Hi again FloridaGal, I am in Keystone Heights. Depending on where you live I am within an hour to hour and a half from you. I often go to Jo Anns for supplies and haven't made it to the yarn stores across the river. I also go to Gainesville to a lys there on occassion. Well nice to meet you.


Hi Ciyona, I will add you to the list. My family used to go to Keystone Heights where my Grandfather and his wife lived. They were on Half Moon Lake. We had so much fun there. He had a garden and even one of those mineature horses. The Lake was clean and clear. Lots of great memories. Recently my husband and I drove over there trying to find the Lake. I found what I thought was the road down to it and could not believe how the road and houses were so over grown. Never found what looked like my Grandfather's house. Really sad.


----------



## knitterring

I know where Wildwood is. I'm from Hernando, Fl in Citrus County. No yarn stores nearby buy you do have a candy factory. Have a great day. Knitterring


----------



## flginny

Florida Gal said:


> wickedfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I am way up North in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> 
> You have been added to my list. Thanks
Click to expand...

Add me, too! I'm in Port St. Joe, 100 miles southwest of Tallahasse, on the coast!

Virginia


----------



## Florida Gal

flginny said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wickedfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I am way up North in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> 
> You have been added to my list. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add me, too! I'm in Port St. Joe, 100 miles southwest of Tallahasse, on the coast!
> 
> Virginia
Click to expand...

You have been added. Getting quite a collection.


----------



## Florida Gal

Florida Gal said:


> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


I have 9 Florida Ladies as of 9-10-11. I would also like your first name only, if you would share and you can put that in private messages if you do not want your put it out on the Forum. (First name only please)


----------



## yiayia

Hi,
I am Maggie in Clearwater.


----------



## susanstr

I am a three quarter Floridan. I will be back in early October.


----------



## Granalou

Hello everyone,
Mid-westcoast, Nokomis about15-20 minutes south of Sarasota. I love the idea. Maybe do something mid point for most?
Jan


----------



## Elyse

Hello.. I am in Leesburg and would like to be on your list of Florida knitters..


----------



## Granalou

Hello everyone,
Mid-westcoast, Nokomis about 15-20 minutes south of Sarasota. I love the idea. Maybe do something mid point for most? Oh and definitely add me to your list.
Jan


----------



## cydneyjo

I'm in Orlando, a good central meeting place when it comes to that.


----------



## cydneyjo

I'm in Orlando, a good central meeting place when it comes to that.


----------



## Florida Gal

yiayia said:


> Hi,
> I am Maggie in Clearwater.


You have been added to my list. Thanks Maggie


----------



## Florida Gal

susanstr said:


> I am a three quarter Floridan. I will be back in early October.


Snowbird? You have been added to my list.


----------



## Florida Gal

Florida Gal said:


> susanstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a three quarter Floridan. I will be back in early October.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbird? You have been added to my list.
Click to expand...

If you want me to know your name and where in Florida you reside and do not want to put it in the forum you can put it in Private Messages. I am keeping that info also.


----------



## Ciyona

I haven't been to half moon lake but this is the woods. You could go to green cove and look up the address in the plate books it might give you a better idea of how to find their old place. They should have a map or stop by the real estate offices they might be able to help you find out where it was located. Well I have been up all night time to sleep.



Florida Gal said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again FloridaGal, I am in Keystone Heights. Depending on where you live I am within an hour to hour and a half from you. I often go to Jo Anns for supplies and haven't made it to the yarn stores across the river. I also go to Gainesville to a lys there on occassion. Well nice to meet you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ciyona, I will add you to the list. My family used to go to Keystone Heights where my Grandfather and his wife lived. They were on Half Moon Lake. We had so much fun there. He had a garden and even one of those mineature horses. The Lake was clean and clear. Lots of great memories. Recently my husband and I drove over there trying to find the Lake. I found what I thought was the road down to it and could not believe how the road and houses were so over grown. Never found what looked like my Grandfather's house. Really sad.
Click to expand...


----------



## OuiMerci

I am Anne from Destin (on the Emerald coast!)


----------



## Florida Gal

Good idea Ciyona but don't have the address.


----------



## Florida Gal

OuiMerci said:


> I am Anne from Destin (on the Emerald coast!)


You will be added to my list. Thanks Anne
Love that area of Florida.


----------



## puppies

I am in Auburndale. Right in the middle of the state.


----------



## Florida Gal

puppies said:


> I am in Auburndale. Right in the middle of the state.


If you would like to give me your first name I will add that.
You can put it in Private Messages if you don't want it on the forum.


----------



## Florida Gal

Granalou said:


> Hello everyone,
> Mid-westcoast, Nokomis about15-20 minutes south of Sarasota. I love the idea. Maybe do something mid point for most?
> Jan


Adding you to my list. Thanks Jan


----------



## Florida Gal

cydneyjo said:


> I'm in Orlando, a good central meeting place when it comes to that.


Adding you to my list. I had thought Orlando would be a good meeting place. Your house right? :-D


----------



## dolores angleton

Hi, I live in Dunnellon Fl. s.w. of Ocala. I machine and hand knit.Wouldnt it be great to someday have a Florida Knitting get together. Wow. Dee


----------



## Florida Gal

dolores angleton said:


> Hi, I live in Dunnellon Fl. s.w. of Ocala. I machine and hand knit.Wouldnt it be great to someday have a Florida Knitting get together. Wow. Dee


I'm adding you to my list Delores.


----------



## Avalon37

Granalou said:


> Hello everyone,
> Mid-westcoast, Nokomis about15-20 minutes south of Sarasota. I love the idea. Maybe do something mid point for most?
> Jan[/quote
> 
> I am in Venice down a bit south of Nokomis. Marilyn


----------



## catchaser

I'm about 75 miles south of Gainseville on 75.


----------



## ahellerbee

I am a part-timer. back in the Spring Hill area in Nov.
Audrey


----------



## catchaser

Well Hi neighbor.

A lady in Gainseville has propsed a meet up in Pensacola for the 1st weekend in November (Fri-Sun). She lives in Interlacken. There are only 4 of us going at this point, but it's a good excuse to get out of town for awhile.


----------



## humdmama

Hi, I am from central Fl, Deltona, between Daytona and Orlando. a 2 day session would be nice.


----------



## wickedfun

flginnyAdd me said:


> Hi Virginia! I am a regular visitor at Mexico Beach, I love that part of the coast!
> 
> Dee


----------



## eneurian

vera in punta gorda


----------



## Granalou

Avalon37 said:


> Granalou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Mid-westcoast, Nokomis about15-20 minutes south of Sarasota. I love the idea. Maybe do something mid point for most?
> Jan[/quote
> 
> I am in Venice down a bit south of Nokomis. Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marilyn,
> We Love Venice. It was the reason we located here. Before we built a home in Calusa Lakes we had a condo in Bird bay.
> Maybe we can carpool if there is a meeting of FL knitters.
> I also think there was a post from someone else in Venice but I could be mistaken, I could never find it again.
> Jan
Click to expand...


----------



## wickedfun

catchaser said:


> Well Hi neighbor.
> 
> A lady in Gainseville has propsed a meet up in Pensacola for the 1st weekend in November (Fri-Sun). She lives in Interlacken. There are only 4 of us going at this point, but it's a good excuse to get out of town for awhile.


Howdy neighbor, Pensacola is a fairly easy drive for me, but first week of ANY month never works since I am a financial analyst in my day job, and that is smack dab in the middle of prior month close process.

I am pretty much game to travel all over the state and into southern Alabama and Georgia.

Can't wait to start meeting y'all!

Dee (in Tallahassee)


----------



## dzlagn

Hello, all the way down south. I'm from Miami. Oops my name is Doris.


----------



## Ladyhawke33

I live in Groveland. This is aout 3 miles off the Turnpike's Leesburg exit.


----------



## kiffer

Florida Gal said:


> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


Sounds like a great idea. Someone else from Florida suggested doing the same thing. Sure would be fun and we could find a central place to meet. Hugs Sarah


----------



## ladylavender

Please add me to the list. I'm in Sarasota from Nov. through the end of April. Then I'm in Indiana for the summer with the Grandkids. Joyce.


----------



## cvsten

Hi Gals I'm Carol and I'm in Ocala. Channeled my mother this summer and I'm back to knitting. Love it and this site!


----------



## SeniorDancer

I just this minute joined and was prompted when I saw your idea of FL people. I am located in St. Augustine area.


----------



## Teddy

i'm too far south - j-ville is 6 hours away. i'm in fort myers.


----------



## pearlone

Hi I'm Cheri a snowbird. I'm in Fort Myers from Nov onward. Perhaps anyone else interested in attending a get together we could car pool. Six hours isn't too bad. I do go to Ocala frequently to visit my SIL. Hope this get together could work out. What fun we would have.


----------



## Teddy

pearlone said:


> Hi I'm Cheri a snowbird. I'm in Fort Myers from Nov onward. Perhaps anyone else interested in attending a get together we could car pool. Six hours isn't too bad. I do go to Ocala frequently to visit my SIL. Hope this get together could work out. What fun we would have.


Cheri, we have knitting guild chapter that meets at a local JoAnn on Monday nights. PM me if you need more info, we have a FUN group


----------



## ptober

Hi- I am a knitter from Melbourne fla. How nice to see all the other Florida knitters.
Pam


----------



## Fla-Yankee

Hi,

Jean in Daytona Beach


----------



## SONNIEGIRL

Hi. I spend 5 months annually in Webster - Sumter County.

I will send you a PM with my first name.

Keep Smiling, and Happy Knitting/Crocheting


----------



## crydant

I am also in Wildwood. Saw a Leesburg and Webster on here also.
I am in Wildwood Country Resort on SR44.


----------



## nwfl rose

Hi, I'm 100% Floridian in the NW portion as you no doubt have gathered. I'm in Crestview, FL, abt 50 Mi east of Pensacola and 30 Mi or so north from the Destin/Ft Walton Bch area. Think a get-together is a wonderful idea! Would love to be included in the one in Pensacola if I can get the info on it. :thumbup:


----------



## athenamoon

Hi, I'm Terrie. I live in Indialantic - which is just across the causeway from Melbourne.

Anyone going to the Fiber-In in Orlando next weekend? Wanna meet for lunch?


----------



## joaniem

Hi I'm, in Cape Canaveral. Moved from N.Y. in Nov. 2010. Love being here.


----------



## Buttons

Hi everyone.... I'm from Hudson, Florida. 34 miles No of Tampa. Right now I'm in Michigan but will be leaving in about two weeks to come back. We're here every summer to visit my parents.


----------



## jtolds

Judy---Lady Lake, FL


----------



## Knitting GiGi

Don't forget me. I'm in Clearwater. 
Ann


----------



## gcole

Where are you I'm in Miami, my friend is in Pt. St. Lucie, we're new to knitting and like to join a knitting group.
Gloria!


----------



## cydneyjo

Florida Gal said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Orlando, a good central meeting place when it comes to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Adding you to my list. I had thought Orlando would be a good meeting place. Your house right? :-D
Click to expand...

Sure. Just give me enough time to clean and name the date.


----------



## dingo

I am a south Floridian, pretty far from Jacksonville, but who knows. I live in Weston which is about 20 miles west of Ft. Lauderdale right up against the Everglades. Add me to your list, please.


----------



## Florida Gal

kiffer said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea. Someone else from Florida suggested doing the same thing. Sure would be fun and we could find a central place to meet. Hugs Sarah
Click to expand...

I am adding you to my list. It does sound like some ladies are planning a get together soon. I just started this list a couple of days ago. Have not had time to even think about a meeting yet.


----------



## Florida Gal

Avalon37 said:


> Granalou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Mid-westcoast, Nokomis about15-20 minutes south of Sarasota. I love the idea. Maybe do something mid point for most?
> Jan[/quote
> 
> I am in Venice down a bit south of Nokomis. Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Marilyn you have been added to the list. Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Florida Gal

dingo said:


> I am a south Floridian, pretty far from Jacksonville, but who knows. I live in Weston which is about 20 miles west of Ft. Lauderdale right up against the Everglades. Add me to your list, please.


Dingo would you like to share your first name. I am keeping that info also but confidental.


----------



## cydneyjo

Wow, it seems like there are many knitters in Florida. Guess so, cause there are lots of yarn shops )


----------



## carey516

Hi, I'm Carey and I'm from Winter Haven


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Please add me I live in Lakeland , Halfway between Tampa and Orlando along the I 4 corridor. Exit number 26 coming from Tampa.


----------



## Florida Gal

DaylilyDawn said:


> Please add me I live in Lakeland , Halfway between Tampa and Orlando along the I 4 corridor. Exit number 26 coming from Tampa.


You have been added to the Florida list


----------



## Florida Gal

DaylilyDawn said:


> Please add me I live in Lakeland , Halfway between Tampa and Orlando along the I 4 corridor. Exit number 26 coming from Tampa.


You have been added to the Florida list


----------



## Florida Gal

cydneyjo said:


> Wow, it seems like there are many knitters in Florida. Guess so, cause there are lots of yarn shops )


I added you to the Florida list. I assume you wanted to be.


----------



## Florida Gal

carey516 said:


> Hi, I'm Carey and I'm from Winter Haven


You have been added to the Florida List


----------



## craftyme

Sharon from Fort Myers


----------



## Denise53

Hi, my name is Denise and I am in Lakeland - between Tampa and Orlando.


----------



## Florida Gal

craftyme said:


> Sharon from Fort Myers


You will be added to the Florida list


----------



## dzlagn

gcole, i'm in the sunset area. Doris


----------



## sunnyslane

Hi, I'm from West Palm Beach...a newbie crocheter with hopes of knitting someday.


----------



## Annsb

catchaser said:


> Do you ever go to the Havana bead show?


Where is Havana from Panama city Beach. When is the bead show?


----------



## Florida Gal

sunnyslane said:


> Hi, I'm from West Palm Beach...a newbie crocheter with hopes of knitting someday.


I will add you to the Florida List. If you would like to share your first name, I also keep that in the list. You can post it in Private Messages if you do not want your name in the forum.


----------



## hokodah

Hi, my name is Betty. I'm from Jacksonville (Arlington area).


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Denise53 said:


> Hi, my name is Denise and I am in Lakeland - between Tampa and Orlando.


Hi Denise, nice to meet another Lakelander here.


----------



## Ciyona

You might beable to use their names but I am not sure about it. Wouldn't hurt to check it out.



Florida Gal said:


> Good idea Ciyona but don't have the address.


----------



## catchaser

I'm Peg from Wildwood


----------



## catchaser

Havana is a few miles north of Tallahassee. They do 2 shows a year. One in Oct and another in April. I used to do a lot of beading, but I go mostly to shop in all the shops up there and listen to the music in the park.


----------



## Mainiac

I'm Linda in Nokomis. I've happily noticed a number of us within a few towns. I'm willing to travel and I drive a mini van. 6 empty seats.


----------



## violetta40

Hi there, please add me to your list. I'm Rhoda, I live in Largo Fl. I'm sort of a beginner-advanced knitter. :lol:


----------



## jbweaver

Florida Gal said:


> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


I'm in Port Orange, just south of Daytona Beach.


----------



## flhusker

Hi! My name is Pat and I am in Lakeland halfway between Orlando and Tampa on I-4. But I am in So. Lakeland - way south almost to Bartow.

flhusker


----------



## warmingfamilies

I am in Interlachen, which is between St. Augustine and Gainesville


----------



## miminfl

Hi - its Mim here in Clermont, Fl. I would love to be included.
We have a small group that meets here at the Panera's on 50 at 11:00 AM on Monday. Thanks for including me.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

h


flhusker said:


> Hi! My name is Pat and I am in Lakeland halfway between Orlando and Tampa on I-4. But I am in So. Lakeland - way south almost to Bartow.
> 
> flhusker


Hi Pat, I also live on the southeast side of Lakeland. I live right behind Crystal Lake Elementary school if you know where it is located. I live 1 mile away from Highway 98 and if you see the Publix shopping Center on 98 you are 1 mile from my house.


----------



## Denise53

It's good to hear from someone from Lakeland.


----------



## Denise53

Hey, Pat. I also live in south Lakeland. Maybe there will be several of us and we never knew it.


----------



## ENGLISHROSE

hi FORIDA GAL I started to do this list too. I think it's fun. ...my name is YO not a floridian. but from europe. I live in Plant City


----------



## miashay02

I snowbird in Tampa from end Dec to end of May. Add me to the list.

Regina


----------



## DaylilyDawn

ENGLISHROSE said:


> hi FORIDA GAL I started to do this list too. I think it's fun. ...my name is YO not a floridian. but from europe. I live in Plant City


Hi English Rose,
I drive to Plant City once a month from Sept -June to pick up a friend to go to our daylily club meetings. She doesn't drive. Plant City is only a 15-20 minute drive from Lakeland.


----------



## ENGLISHROSE

HI DAYLILYDAWN. I HAVE A CAR. TELL ME WHEN ,WHERE AND HOW AND I'LL MEET YOU THERE.


----------



## dingo

My first name is Fran, did not really mean to keep it a secret. We moved here at the beginning of 2004 from the Cleveland area in Ohio. Any other ex Clevelanders out there?


----------



## DaylilyDawn

ENGLISHROSE said:


> HI DAYLILYDAWN. I HAVE A CAR. TELL ME WHEN ,WHERE AND HOW AND I'LL MEET YOU THERE.


our first meeting is on Sept 17 in Tampa at one members house. The friend that lives in Plant city is named Terri Jones. She lives at 5902 W Thonotosassa Rd. I will be driving over there so that we can leave at about 1:45 since the meeting is at 3:00pm.


----------



## grfew

Okay- I am Frances- from Salt Springs-near Ocala. I am already on the list-but did not give my name...But it is not secret!


----------



## pearlone

Hey Dingo,
I lived in Cleveland for a number of years, still have family and friends there that I visit. I have always liked Cleveland alot. I cheer for the Brownies every year and my husband is an Indian's fan. Cheri


----------



## Florida Gal

violetta40 said:


> Hi there, please add me to your list. I'm Rhoda, I live in Largo Fl. I'm sort of a beginner-advanced knitter. :lol:


You have been added to the list.
Thanks


----------



## Florida Gal

jbweaver said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Port Orange, just south of Daytona Beach.
Click to expand...

You have been added to the list. Would also like to have your first name but you can send it in Private Messages.
I know where you live because I grew up in New Smyrna Beach.
Live in Jacksonville now.


----------



## Florida Gal

warmingfamilies said:


> I am in Interlachen, which is between St. Augustine and Gainesville


Adding you to the Florida list. Would you like to share your first name and you can do it in Private Messages if you don't want it on the forum.


----------



## catchaser

I'm about 10 miles up the road in Wildwood.


SONNIEGIRL said:


> Hi. I spend 5 months annually in Webster - Sumter County.
> 
> I will send you a PM with my first name.
> 
> Keep Smiling, and Happy Knitting/Crocheting


----------



## yiayia

Hi,
Things seem to be moving quickly since the first message seeking Florida knitters...at least for me.
Is there an open meeting on 9/17 or is that a local group?
Wondering also if there is a group in Pinellas county.
Maggie


----------



## Florida Gal

yiayia said:


> Hi,
> Things seem to be moving quickly since the first message seeking Florida knitters...at least for me.
> Is there an open meeting on 9/17 or is that a local group?
> Wondering also if there is a group in Pinellas county.
> Maggie


I think that is another group. I have just begun.


----------



## mamaknits

I'm Forest, reside in Winter Springs (Central)
A meet-up sounds great !


----------



## Florida Gal

mamaknits said:


> I'm Forest, reside in Winter Springs (Central)
> A meet-up sounds great !


You have been added to the list. Thanks


----------



## flhusker

Denise53 said:


> Hey, Pat. I also live in south Lakeland. Maybe there will be several of us and we never knew it.


Hi Denise - As I look throught his thread there seems to be several of us. Would be nice if we could get together sometime.


----------



## Florida Gal

flhusker said:


> Denise53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Pat. I also live in south Lakeland. Maybe there will be several of us and we never knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Denise - As I look throught his thread there seems to be several of us. Would be nice if we could get together sometime.
Click to expand...

Glad to see this is bringing knitters in different areas together.


----------



## maryanne

Hi,I'm Mary Anne. I am a 5th generation Floridian and live in Gainesville where we have a lovely lys.


----------



## violetta40

yiayia said:


> Hi,
> Things seem to be moving quickly since the first message seeking Florida knitters...at least for me.
> Is there an open meeting on 9/17 or is that a local group?
> Wondering also if there is a group in Pinellas county.
> Maggie


Maybe this might be of interest. At the Barnes and Noble on Sunset point Rd and US 19N, There is knitting group every Sunday Morning. Starts at 9:00 a.m. Think It ends around l:00.


----------



## Florida Gal

maryanne said:


> Hi,I'm Mary Anne. I am a 5th generation Floridian and live in Gainesville where we have a lovely lys.


I will add you to the list. Would you send me a PM the name of the yarn shop in Gainesville. I am in Jacksonville.


----------



## Knitten Kitten

hi, i am claudia from miami


----------



## wickedfun

Hi Claudia, Deana in Tallahassee here!


----------



## KathieK

Hi Dingo.. Do you know where Willougby is?
Kathie in Fl


----------



## Knitten Kitten

nice to meet you, deana. i just love the turtle sweater.


----------



## yiayia

Thanks for the info Rhonda.

I am Maggie and I live in Clearwater. Will try to make it there next Sunday. How large is the group? Will you be there?


----------



## dingo

I sure do. We lived on the east side of Cleveland for 41 years. We went to Willoughby every once in a while for a few restaurants. We lived in Cleveland Heights and Beachwood. Raised three kids there.

Fran in Weston


----------



## Knitwit28

Hi! I'm Maddie from West Palm Beach!


----------



## Mainiac

Linda again from Nokomis Fl. I hope I'm on the list.


----------



## gorskeda

I'm from DeLand but you may know where I am better if I say Daytona Beach (only 30 minutes east of where I live). I'm a crochet/knitter noob but hoping to learn fast.


----------



## catchaser

Hi - "warmigfamilies" joined this list and she is the one organizing the Pensacola meeting. We're going to be at the LaQuinta Inn in Pensacola - check in on Fri and out on Sun. Email warmingfamilies for all the info. You might be close enough to commute if you don't want the motel expense. Peg


----------



## catchaser

crydant said:


> I am also in Wildwood. Saw a Leesburg and Webster on here also.
> I am in Wildwood Country Resort on SR44.


I'm on Stanley Ave. PM me and we can get together in Wildwood someplace.


----------



## violetta40

yiayia said:


> Thanks for the info Rhonda.
> 
> I am Maggie and I live in Clearwater. Will try to make it there next Sunday. How large is the group? Will you be there?


Your welcome Maggie. I just found out about this 3 weeks ago. Found info on Craigs list. I don't know how large the group is as I haven't been to it yet. But I sure would like to go. Maybe I could try for this this Sunday, especially knowing that I could possibly meet up with another kp member.


----------



## Florida Gal

Mainiac said:


> Linda again from Nokomis Fl. I hope I'm on the list.


Sorry If I did not notify you, but you are on the Florida Knitters list.


----------



## yiayia

Hi Rhoda,

Sorry I didn't reply sooner , but I wasn't sure if i would be free tomorrow morning.
As it worked out it looks like I will be going. Hope to meet you there. I will probably go at about 10ish and will look for you.

Till then,

Maggie


----------



## ENGLISHROSE

HI DAWN WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR TAKING ME YESTERDAY TO YOUR DAYLILY SEMINARE. I REALLY ENJOYED MYSELF. THIS MORNING AT 2:35AM MY GRANDAUGHTER GAVE BIRTH TO A LITTLE GIRL BORN PREMATURE ISABELA BAILEY 4LB 11OZ AND 17.5 CM. THAT WAS A LOVELY SURPRAISE. JUST THOUGHT I SHARE IT WITH YOU. MOTHER AND BABY ARE DOING WELL


----------



## ENGLISHROSE

ANY TIME YOU WANT TO MEET. I LIVE IN PLANT CITY MY NAME IS YO. JUST PM ME


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Florida Gal said:


> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


I'm way up north in Tallahassee. Actually, I'm so far north that the Florida/Georgia state line is only about three miles from my house.

Any knitters in South Georgia? There used to be a great yarn store in Thomasville, but it closed. I still miss it.

I live very close to Havana. Someone asked about the Havana Bead Show. I've been to it a number of times, and it's just wonderful. I don't do beadwork much any more; knitting has taken over. ;-)

PLEASE put me on your list of Florida knitters! Wouldn't it be great to meet? Maybe have a knitting retreat?

All best,
Hazel in Tallahassee


----------



## DaylilyDawn

ENGLISHROSE said:


> HI DAWN WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR TAKING ME YESTERDAY TO YOUR DAYLILY SEMINARE. I REALLY ENJOYED MYSELF. THIS MORNING AT 2:35AM MY GRANDAUGHTER GAVE BIRTH TO A LITTLE GIRL BORN PREMATURE ISABELA BAILEY 4LB 11OZ AND 17.5 CM. THAT WAS A LOVELY SURPRAISE. JUST THOUGHT I SHARE IT WITH YOU. MOTHER AND BABY ARE DOING WELL


hi Yo, I am so glad you came . Congratulations on the new grandaughter. I bet she is beatiful. I am glad that they are both doing well. Sometimes it isn't to be for babies born early. I will PM you later in the week as to what I am working on.


----------



## kiffer

I'm in Zephyrhills right off 75. We are just above Tampa. Sarah


----------



## prettyladyknits

Hi
My name is Ann And I would like to join the florida knitters. I live in north lakeland by 98.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

prettyladyknits said:


> Hi
> My name is Ann And I would like to join the florida knitters. I live in north lakeland by 98.


Hi Ann, I live 1 mile from the Grove Park shopping center on Highway 98. If you know where Crystal Lake Elementary school is , I live right behind the school.


----------



## prettyladyknits

I live north by Banana Road. Not sure where Crystal Lake School is.


----------



## itsmedaphne

catchaser said:


> Where are you? I'm in Wildwood (exit 1 of the FL turnpike) Peg.


I come to wildwood in the winter


----------



## itsmedaphne

catchaser said:


> I'm about 10 miles up the road in Wildwood.
> 
> 
> SONNIEGIRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I spend 5 months annually in Webster - Sumter County.
> 
> I will send you a PM with my first name.
> 
> Keep Smiling, and Happy Knitting/Crocheting
Click to expand...

Winter in Wildwood ,love that little place


----------



## Avalon37

Mainiac said:


> I'm Linda in Nokomis. I've happily noticed a number of us within a few towns. I'm willing to travel and I drive a mini van. 6 empty seats.


sounds good to me


----------



## jerzgirl11

Florida Gal said:


> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


I am in Middleburg, just outside of JAX


----------



## hokodah

Hi,
I am in Jax, just "outside" of Middleburg.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

prettyladyknits said:


> I live north by Banana Road. Not sure where Crystal Lake School is.


If you Google Crystal Lake Elementary , you can get an idea of where it is. The street it sits on is called Gavin Dr.


----------



## prettyladyknits

I just did that on Mapquest and the school is about 13.5 miles away from me. I guess you would say across town. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

prettyladyknits said:


> I just did that on Mapquest and the school is about 13.5 miles away from me. I guess you would say across town. Thanks for the info.


yes it is about 13.5 miles from the north side . I frequently drive more than that once a month from Sept. through June to Sept. for my daylily club meetings. If you haven't seen daylilies before , my avatar and this photo are both daylilies. The photos called Midnight Magic, a Kinnebrew cultivar.


----------



## prettyladyknits

Is this a knitters club? If so, where do they meet?


----------



## joaniem

They meet here every day.


----------



## madeinparadise

Hi, My name is Angela and I live in Marco Island year round. Please add me to the list. I have been knitting a few years and have 2 knitting machines. Anyone else in southwest florida?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

hokodah said:


> Hi,
> I am in Jax, just "outside" of Middleburg.


I'm sort of up your way. I'm in Tallahassee. My house is only about three miles south of the FL/GA state line.

Hazel


----------



## itsmedaphne

I am in the parkwood mobile home park ,its after to pass the light near winn dixie,love it there ,and we syay there until april and it will be time pretty soon


----------



## itsmedaphne

I know Webster ,who doesn't? Lol


----------



## carias

Peg, Wildwood? Crystal River here, you're just a hop down the road. Carolyn


----------



## itsmedaphne

Yes we go there sometimes to eat fish and go to the flea market ,lovely area


----------



## ptober

HI- I am pam in melbourne fl.


----------



## dolores angleton

Hi, Pam in Melbourne. I am Dee in Dunnellon,Fl.. I hand and machine knit, Hope you enjoy this site as much as I do. Constantly learning new things and lots of ideas and advice.


----------



## Finsk Flicka

Florida Gal said:


> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


Hi You All ! Do You Know of any Weavers ?
I have a friend in Ocala, Florida, she would like to learn how to weave.
She is also interested in buying a Loom.


----------



## ptober

dolores angleton said:


> Hi, Pam in Melbourne. I am Dee in Dunnellon,Fl.. I hand and machine knit, Hope you enjoy this site as much as I do. Constantly learning new things and lots of ideas and advice.


Where is Dunnellon in regard to Melbourne?


----------



## yiayia

Hi,
Don't know if it too far for you to travel but Knit'n Knibble in Tampa sell looms, yarn and has several weaving classes.
You can find all their info on their website. 
Hope to see you there.
Maggie
knitnknibble.com


----------



## dolores angleton

Not sure where Melbourne is but Dunnellon is 20mi. southwest of Ocala and 90 mi. north of Tampa.Are we anywhere close??


----------



## ptober

dolores angleton said:


> Not sure where Melbourne is but Dunnellon is 20mi. southwest of Ocala and 90 mi. north of Tampa.Are we anywhere close??


Unfortunately no- I am on the east coast below the cape and above Vero beach.


----------



## cjstitches

I am in Panama city Beach and glad to find some Fl. knitters. Does anyone quilt? I am trying to learn to quilt as well as knit. Anyone in this general area??? Glad to meet everyone.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

cjstitches said:


> I am in Panama city Beach and glad to find some Fl. knitters. Does anyone quilt? I am trying to learn to quilt as well as knit. Anyone in this general area??? Glad to meet everyone.


Not really very close, but in your vicinity: I'm in Tallahassee.

Hazel


----------



## rlesgal

I'm in Freeport - that's between Panama City and Destin! And we have a small fabric & yarn store too! Yards N Yarn


----------



## cjstitches

Hi rlesgal, I am Carol and I love the Freeport store! I am actually thinking of going for a little fabric for a small quilting project I am going to do for Christmas. Do you go there much?


----------



## cjstitches

Hi Hazel, Nice to meet you. I have a daughter and family in Tallahassee. It is a pretty town. Carol


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

cjstitches said:


> Hi Hazel, Nice to meet you. I have a daughter and family in Tallahassee. It is a pretty town. Carol


Nice to meet you, too. When you come to Tallahassee, and if you'd like to get together for a cup of coffee, please let me know! It's always fun to meet other knitters!

We also have a knitting group that meets Wednesday afternoons at the Black Dog Cafe on Lake Ella. If you ever make it to Tally on a Wednesday, please come by! Someone's usually there at about 1 p.m. (Everybody seems to be down with a miserable cold lately, so we've been pretty sparse at meetings. Maybe we'll all recover SOON, I hope!)

Hazel


----------



## rlesgal

cjstitches said:


> Hi rlesgal, I am Carol and I love the Freeport store! I am actually thinking of going for a little fabric for a small quilting project I am going to do for Christmas. Do you go there much?


Think I sold you a bunch of 1/8ths today! LOL I'm the knitting stitch nut there!


----------



## skrobert

Hi I'm in Lakeland.

Sandy


----------



## cjstitches

Yes. It was me!  I love this store everyone in the area should try it.


----------



## rlesgal

Thanks for that wonderful endorsement! Nice to have fans!


----------



## margaretdmd

Hi, I'm Peggy and I also live in Jacksonville


----------



## rlesgal

Hi Peggy! Welcome to a very addictive thread! Pun intended!


----------



## sassycassie48

hello. seeing this late...but add me. I am Cassie in Altamonte Springs; FL (about 10 miles north of Orlando).


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

rlesgal said:


> cjstitches said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi rlesgal, I am Carol and I love the Freeport store! I am actually thinking of going for a little fabric for a small quilting project I am going to do for Christmas. Do you go there much?
> 
> 
> 
> Think I sold you a bunch of 1/8ths today! LOL I'm the knitting stitch nut there!
Click to expand...

Do you have a website?

Hazel


----------



## Phoenix

Florida Gal said:


> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


I'm just north of Tampa, in Hudson


----------



## sassycassie48

Florida Gal said:


> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


a gathering of ladies from all around florida would be special. add me....cassie in altamonte springs (just north of orlando)


----------



## ptober

HI- I am from Melbourne Fl- is there anyone out there near me?


----------



## Adoreen

I am annette from miami fl. I crohet I knit a little can I join.


----------



## dolores angleton

Please do,you will love this site,and welcome.There are a lot of Florida knitters(and other needle crafts) and marvelous to communicate with others all over the world.


----------



## athenamoon

ptober,

I'm right across the bridge from you - in Indialantic!

Terrie


----------



## Penny5

Waving " Hi'yalll" from Cocoa Beach


----------



## Penny5

Hi ,
WE have a great group of knitters that meet in Paneras on EuGaulie every WEdnesday Morning from 10:00 to about noon..
Come on over!!!
Penny


----------



## Penny5

Hi ,
WE meet at Paneras on EuGaulie every Wednesday morning from 10:00 to noon.. Come on down..and knit and chat!!
Penny


----------



## athenamoon

Hi, Penny,

I've heard about your meeting on Ravelry. I wish I could come, but I work full time. 8*{


----------



## Penny5

Oh.. Maybe someday you will be off and you can come down..


----------



## sewkraftea

Hi, what a great idea, I am in the seminole co. area, sanford fl.


----------



## ptober

can you be more specific as to where the paneras is located- I cannot place one on on EuGaulie 

Thanks- 

Pam from melbourne


----------



## Penny5

Hi Pam.... Its past US 1 heading to the Beach....Go over the bridge and down a Block and its on the right side in the Shopping Center with Office Depot ,etc..


----------



## ptober

thanks- I will try to make it one of the Wednes. you guys meet. It would be nice to meet some other knitters in the area. do you bring projects to work on?


----------



## Penny5

Oh Yes.. WE knit and chat and show and tell..
Just please buy at least a drink .. Some of the new ladies sit and don't buy anything and I feel so bad.. I try to "mention" it but it just seems to go right over their head!!! :roll:


----------



## ptober

thanks- not a problem- I am sure with all their good stuff I can find more than a drink- 

Do you post when a meeting has been canceled. Would hate to show up and no one there!!


----------



## Penny5

Oh There is ALWAYS someone there ... Unless some day we get kicked out...  But we have been meeting there for over 5 years..


----------



## ptober

Thanks- hope to met you all soon


----------



## cjstitches

Hi I am Carol in Panama City Beach


----------



## nesp

I'm in Hallandale Beach 'til April. Normally we are 6 here and 6 not.


----------



## cjstitches

Welcome. This is a great place. I am sure you will enjoy. Where is Hallandale Beach? I am in Panama City Beach on the panhandle.


----------



## nesp

Hallandale Beach is 700+ miles from your lovely City. I am just north of Miami on the Atlantic. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## cjstitches

You will enjoy it here--lots of nice people and interesting stuff. Carol


----------



## nanajoan1

Hi Florida Gal... I live in Port St.Lucie, just moved here last June from Pennsylvania.

My name is Joan and would like to meet up with machine knitters or knitters and crocheters close by.

Please put me on your list.


----------



## Evie60

Wesley Chapel, just north of Tampa - Evelyn


----------



## nesp

Welcome nanajoan1, We FL machine knitters seem to be sprinkled all around the State. There is a 'Meetup' Craftsy gathering at Aventura Mall food court the end of January. I anticipate that most attending will be hand knitters, my first love. Nancy


----------



## nanajoan1

Thank yu Nesb, for the info on the meeting.


----------



## Pantrypam

susanstr said:


> I am a three quarter Floridan. I will be back in early October.


Where in Fl do you winter? We have a Busy Fingers group which meets monthly in Venice. Always love to see new people. Currently we have a group of ten.


----------



## itsmedaphne

yep we do ,wish it was a yarn shop instead Lol


----------



## pheonas

Hello, I am in WGV halfway between Jacksonville and St. Augustine.


----------



## Rowsary

Hello, I live in Haines City,Fl. my passion is machine knitting, but I do hand knit too. Myrna.....add me to your list .


----------



## dolores angleton

Hey Fl snowbird from Maryland. Welcome. I am also a transplant from Maryland (Rockville) and a machine knitter. Too bad you are not a little closer. There are 4 of machiners in the general 20mi radius. and we get together once a month.Also have a hand knit group which meets once a week. Really miss all the machine knitting opportunities from up north. Happy knitting.


----------



## nanajoan1

I am Joan in Port St.Lucie


----------



## Rowsary

Thanks Dee, I would be interested in getting together, although I dont know my way around here to well yet. Tell me more...


----------



## Rowsary

Thanks Dee, I would be interested in getting together, although I dont know my way around here to well yet. Tell me more...


----------



## Rowsary

Thanks Dee, I would be interested in getting together, although I dont know my way around here to well yet. Tell me more...


----------



## heidisoma

Hi everybody. I'm from Tampa.


----------



## Penny5

Hi, I am right across on the other side in Cocoa Beach


----------



## Dizmond Lil

Hi - I'm in Lake Wales from Nov to April. Would love to get together with other knitters. My nmame is Lillian and I look forward to a meeting in the fall.


----------



## roseknit

Hi I.m shirley in Altamonte Springs/Orlando


----------



## slevine13

This is Stevie in the Florida Keys, about 3 hours from Miami.


----------



## mummsie

Michelle, Palm Coast. Between Daytona and St Augustine


----------



## LindY G

I don't knit but crochet a lot & am in Blountstown, Fl. 50 mi from Tallahassee.
LindY G


----------



## KarenJo

Florida Gal said:


> I have decided to keep a list of Florida Knitters in My Pages.
> Just for fun. Maybe one day we could arrange a get together. Way down the road thinking. But could be fun.


I must have missed this when it was originally posted...Please add me to the list. 5-6 months here on the last street in Southwest Orlando (immediately adjacent to Celebration), the others in Western New York. Thanks for organizing...


----------



## camplaffalot

I'm Mary Ellen, from Spring Hill, about 50 mi north of Tampa on the Nature Coast. We like to go camping at state parks here in Florida, so PM if you camp and knit! Perhaps we could get together around a campfire someday.


----------



## rlesgal

Hi blounstown! I'm in Freeport!


----------

